# [kFreeBSD - closed] Mounting an ext4 file system



## alanl (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newbie who has just installed Kfreebsd and would like to know if it's possible to mount a external hard drive that has been formated in ext4? 

I see the device in /dev as /dev/da0s1 but if i do a mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt/tmp it doesn't mount!

We have a stand alone system with no access to the interent and the external device has our updates to debian/kfreebsd - so it would be good if it could be mounted.

Do i have to format the drive in ext2 or other file system to get it to mount correctly?

thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2011)

kFreeBSD is a different animal from FreeBSD, and you're probably best advised to ask the people involved with it: http://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/.


----------



## alanl (Apr 6, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7290

Debian GNU/kFreeBSD is *not* a FreeBSD derivative, it is a FreeBSD kernel with GNU/Linux userland. No FreeBSD developers or programmers are involved in it. Topics about Debian GNU/kFreeBSD should *not* be posted on the forums. These topics will be closed, and you will be pointed to the information sources that are available at Debian (see below).​
Debian GNU/kFreeBSD 
*Wiki:* http://wiki.debian.org/Debian_GNU/kFreeBSD
*Mailing lists:* http://lists.debian.org/debian-bsd/
*IRC Channel* #debian-kbsd at irc.debian.org​[closed]


----------

